# Tiny Tower



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

I've been playing tiny tower on my Droid x running MIUI since it came out and I've done problems with it but it's been playable. But starting yesterday it has been completely non functional. I've tried weeping data for the app, uninstalling and reinstalling, and even turning off compatibility mode (what ever that does). Some one phrase help me, I an going onto with drawls!!!


----------



## cid khaos (Jun 18, 2011)

Post a comment in the market and send a email to the developer


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

cid khaos said:


> Post a comment in the market and send a email to the developer


Did both and haven't got any where lol


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow, have you looked at the permissions needed for that game. Read your contacts, full internet access, read your phone ID and state. Sorry, but that is way too invasive for me. I know this has nothing to do with your issue, but I was going to install it and and see if I could duplicate the issue or something but after reading what info the game wants, I'll pass.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

johnomaz said:


> Wow, have you looked at the permissions needed for that game. Read your contacts, full internet access, read your phone ID and state. Sorry, but that is way too invasive for me. I know this has nothing to do with your issue, but I was going to install it and and see if I could duplicate the issue or something but after reading what info the game wants, I'll pass.


Yea it's kinda a lot, I haven't made any progress. Guess I'll just have to uninstall and wait for an update


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

johnomaz said:


> Wow, have you looked at the permissions needed for that game. Read your contacts, full internet access, read your phone ID and state. Sorry, but that is way too invasive for me. I know this has nothing to do with your issue, but I was going to install it and and see if I could duplicate the issue or something but after reading what info the game wants, I'll pass.


Why do people shart themselves over normal permissions constantly, is that a downside to Google letting us know too much? I understand the concern but I could explain a reason almost any game would want each of these basic permissions:
Contacts - Possibly a "brag to your friends", "invite your friends to play" option
Internet - Update checks, Ads, downloading files on startup (esp. big 3d games)
Phone ID/State - Stopping the game's music/etc when you take a call during it.

That's not invasive at all.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

You could use lbe to block them.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> You could use lbe to block them.


That doesn't help the crashing issue lol


----------



## Liquidretro (Aug 3, 2011)

I had this problem too on my X it crashes (Apex). On my Touchpad running CM7 A3 it never fully loads. It's been unplayable for a at least a week now. If I dont get an update soon I will uninstall. Kind of a fun game.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Liquidretro said:


> I had this problem too on my X it crashes (Apex). On my Touchpad running CM7 A3 it never fully loads. It's been unplayable for a at least a week now. If I dont get an update soon I will uninstall. Kind of a fun game.


Hey I really enjoyed it. I talked to a member of support and they said they were aware if the issue and are working on fixing it. I just think it's weird that it works at first but then it stops.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thats strange i have not had any issues with Tiny Tower. Question do you just press home or do you press back til it asks if you want to Quit? Maybe just going straight to the home screen has some sort of effect on Tiny Tower/Phone.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

UnfedBear67 said:


> Thats strange i have not had any issues with Tiny Tower. Question do you just press home or do you press back til it asks if you want to Quit? Maybe just going straight to the home screen has some sort of effect on Tiny Tower/Phone.


It won't even load, as soon as it starts to play the sounds it crashes straight to my home screen. Like I said it worked before. But about a week ago it started crashing like this and all i had to do was wipe data and then it would work. But eventually I had to uninstall and then reinstall. And now that doesn't work either lol

Swyped from my Liberated DROIDX


----------

